# Disable HDCP on pc



## jamesd1981

I am having trouble using my avermedia capture card to record tutorials done on my pc.

I know all the hardware I have works fine as I record ps4 gameplay fine.

However when i reconnected cables to record my pc output, I get no signal.

When I go into my nvidia gpu settings there is section titled view HDCP status, it says this display supports HDCP, so I am assuming this is where the problem is.

My setup is, pc gpu to hdmi splitter, then splitter to avermedia and monitor


----------



## C4C

You can't. 

Well I mean besides decoding content you can't, and I don't think you can decode your GPU. 

Plus, the best way to record stuff on your computer is with a screen capture program such as XSplit, FRAPS, CamStudio, or Camtasia.

You'll get full quality, and none of the bandwidth copyright sheet.


----------



## jamesd1981

Having now got to the bottom of the problem, It is the HDCP BS.

However part of the problem is the extremecap u3 only has 1 hdmi input port, where as my previous avermedia lgp had 1 input & 1 output which acts as a pass through, so it recorded pc fine by being plugged from gpu into the input port then plugged from the output port to my monitor.

But avermedia make no effort to point out that with their expensive flagship device the u3 having only 1 input port it can not record from the pc it is directly connected to, however I have found that it can record from another pc as a pure source only, which would require 2 pc`s and 2 monitors to be able to see what you are doing on both.

So I will just use my avermedia lgp to do pc recording, except of course if you want to record 1080p @ 60fps as the extremecap u3 is the only device currently capable of this in which case you would have to use the double pc setup.


----------



## C4C

Ouch! It does seem like they should disclose this though. I tried to record my Chromecast to do some tutorials and make a review video but found that was copyrighted and knew when it was connected to a recording device..


----------



## jamesd1981

C4C said:


> Ouch! It does seem like they should disclose this though. I tried to record my Chromecast to do some tutorials and make a review video but found that was copyrighted and knew when it was connected to a recording device..



Yes being quite a big thing and most people only having 1 pc, it is something the should be making very clear.

I don`t use a chromecast, but if you mean streaming your phone to do android tutorials, I can say that for the u3 my last lgp was really glitchy with my android tablet, but the u3 and my hudl 2 tablet work very smoothly together which is more important than recording direct pc


----------

